# Zeilenumbruch in Java zwischen zwei Strings



## JavaKüken (25. Jan 2009)

Hallo.

Also ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich möchte einen Zeilenumbruch im Java erzeugen. Ich hab schon mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und aber leider tut sich net viel. Also wenn ich auf meinen Button klicke, dann soll er einen Text anzeigen der durch Zeilenumbruch getrennt wird.

Bitte um Hilfe!!! *Dankeschön!  * :wink: 



```
final String LINE_SEPARATOR = System.getProperty("line.separator");
     	
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( getJFrame(),
				"You have stopped the game!" + LINE_SEPARATOR + 
					"To resume please klick OK.", LINE_SEPARATOR, JOptionPane.PLAIN_MESSAGE);
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (25. Jan 2009)

```
"<html> line 1 
 line 2 </html>"
```


----------



## Antoras (25. Jan 2009)

Oder "\n" da hinsetzen wo der Zeilenumbruch sein soll:

```
final String LINE_SEPARATOR = System.getProperty("line.separator");
        
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( getJFrame(),
            "You have stopped the game!\n" + LINE_SEPARATOR +
               "To resume please klick OK.\n", LINE_SEPARATOR, JOptionPane.PLAIN_MESSAGE);
```


----------



## Schandro (25. Jan 2009)

Edit zu Antoras: wenn du \n benutzt, brauchst du natürlich nicht mehr die Varaiable LINE_SEPARATOR....


----------



## JavaKüken (25. Jan 2009)

danke für die tipps... habs jetzt mit \n gemacht... da tut sich gar nix  

und mit html... kommt dass er 
 nicht auflösen kann 


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( getJFrame(),
		"<html> You have stopped the game!"  

			"To resume please klick OK. \n </br> </html>", 
JOptionPane.PLAIN_MESSAGE);
```


----------



## Schandro (25. Jan 2009)

```
class Teeeest{
	public static void main(String[] args){
		javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Hi\ndu");
	}
}
```

Sicher das da kein Zeilenumbruch ausgegeben wird?


----------



## Ebenius (25. Jan 2009)

Denk nochmal darüber nach! Das "
" muss mit in den String...


----------

